# NFL Football 2011 - 2012



## technomancer

So preseason for the Steelers starts tonight

EDIT: Ooof hope none of the injuries were serious... NOT a way to start the preseason off


----------



## flexkill

New Orleans Saints will win the Super Bowl again this year!!! That is all.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

flexkill said:


> New Orleans Saints will win the Super Bowl again this year!!! That is all.


 
Someone is forgeting that the bears have a healthy jay cutler back again.


----------



## flexkill

TRENCHLORD said:


> Someone is forgeting that the bears have a healthy jay cutler back again.


How many pics will he throw this year lol??? And you lost your best target in Olsen...what where they thinking????


----------



## synrgy

Glad we kicked our season off with a win over the Steelers. I'm expecting losses for the rest of the season, though.

The Redskins sure don't make it easy to be a fan.


----------



## flexkill

synrgy said:


> Glad we kicked our season off with a win over the Steelers. I'm expecting losses for the rest of the season, though.
> 
> The Redskins sure don't make it easy to be a fan.



At least Dan Snyder(sp) wants to win....he spends money!!! Now that he is just going to spend the money and let football guys run the team....I think the Skins will be getting better....fast!


----------



## AChRush1349

I was SO sad when the Redskins beat me...i'm the lone Steelers fan in a Maryland Redskins/Ravens family...it was hell.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

flexkill said:


> How many pics will he throw this year lol??? And you lost your best target in Olsen...what where they thinking????


 
Sad isn't it. Last year they were only about 1/2 as good as their record.
They won maybe 5 or 6 games on pure luck and decent defense.
I honestly expected them to win the NFC and maybe the Bowl only because they had an extremly lucky streak going.
Can't figure out why they don't find ways to get Hester more involved in the offense. Handing him the ball at least 6 or 7 times a game seems like a no-brainer. When talking about the Bears, the words no/brain will come up often.


----------



## AvantGuardian

I'm heading to the Seahawks/Vikings game tomorrow night. I feel like the Hawks basically have three backup QBs on the roster (Jackson, Whitehurst, Portis) competing to be the one to lead them to another 7-9 record, which could be good enough to win the division again.


----------



## flexkill

Yeah, so Saints looked like total shite on national TV again!!!! WTF Sean Payton!!!??? Get these overpaid manchildren to work!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Steelers are looking great... if there's anybody left uninjured by the time the regular season starts they should do well this year


----------



## ZachTheRipper

St. Louis Rams have looked great this pre-season. Definitely taking the NFC West


----------



## evo7ution

Ravens all the way. Interesting start for season, week one and up against steelers. Must say that I enjoy rivalry, although steelers has had our number lately. Waiting for a real smashmouth game, there has been trash talking back and worth whole off-season... so unleash the beasts and let's enjoy armageddon on the field.

By the way, one team that has impressed me in preseason is Lions. Could be suprise team of the year, if Stafford ect. will stay healty. But then again, preseason is preseason...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Finally here men. Start of 2011 season tonight on NBC (I think). 

I'm pickin the Pack attack over the gulf Brees by 10points.
I'm going for the Saints however.


----------



## JCD

ZachTheRipper said:


> St. Louis Rams have looked great this pre-season. Definitely taking the NFC West



I agree with this statement. They are one of the few teams in that division that's seriously getting better and moving in the right direction.


----------



## JCD

I catch a lotta flack for liking the Cowboys over here in So Cal (or anywhere for that matter). Could be worse; I could be a Cowboys fan living in Philly


----------



## The Munk

JCD said:


> I catch a lotta flack for liking the Cowboys over here in So Cal (or anywhere for that matter). Could be worse; I could be a Cowboys fan living in Philly




lol. I feel ya'!
I'm a Steeler fan in Raider/ Niner territory.


----------



## Demiurge

Looking like a good game in the making right now... but these touchbacks are fricking annoying.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Demiurge said:


> Looking like a good game in the making right now... but these touchbacks are fricking annoying.


 
I soooooo agree with you on hating the constant touchbacks. Then again, it isn't me being decapitated.

Looks like I missed my above post prediction by a measly 2pts.
Packers by 8, which I hate. (being a bears fan and all)


----------



## kung_fu

Quite a game yesterday. Touchbacks are annoying, but what can you do? The idea to change it from a kick-off to a punt seems like it wouldn't be too bad 

I haven't really got a team that i root for. I just tune into various games for some good old fashioned entertainment.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

kung_fu said:


> Quite a game yesterday. Touchbacks are annoying, but what can you do? The idea to change it from a kick-off to a punt seems like it wouldn't be too bad
> 
> I haven't really got a team that i root for. I just tune into various games for some good old fashioned entertainment.


 
Yeah I heard Chris Collinsworth saying that the punt idea was floating around. It might be a little safer for everyone EXCEPT the returner himself. Fielding punts truely must be one of the most nerve-racking assignments in all of football, along with catching high floaters over the middle and those lazy thrown screens on the flats for running backs.

Knowing guys like Ray Lewis are coming full speed to bury you, and not being able to take your eyes off the ball just utterly sucks for anyone.


----------



## technomancer

Opening day for the Steelers tomorrow against the Ravens... should be one hell of a game


----------



## TRENCHLORD

technomancer said:


> Opening day for the Steelers tomorrow against the Ravens... should be one hell of a game


 
Absolutely. These two teams really define (IMO) what football is supposed to be about. Total smashmouth brutality.


----------



## SnowfaLL

sigh.. another year where the Falcons have the talent to win the superbowl no prob, but have fucking idiots calling the plays.. What a waste of such talent. 3 quarters with fucking Roddy White, Julio Jones and HDouglas, not to mention the best TE in the history of the league, and NO throws over 20 yards? 

Theres only so much incompetence you can take watching a professional sports team before you switch to a new team.. and im getting close to that point =/ Least Vick has a coach who isnt a fucking moron now, If I had to bet my life savings I would put it on the Eagles anyday before these sorry ass Falcons until they fire Mularky and Vangorder.

So pissed =/ such a bright future before that Packers playoff game thrown away by horrible playcalling, and its the same ole same ole this season.


----------



## technomancer

Well now, this is NOT the start to the season I was hoping for


----------



## lobee

I'm actually surprised at the number of kickoff returns for TD's in all the games I've watched so far. It's almost as if the special teams players assume the kick is going deep in the end zone and lose their focus thinking that the touch-back is automatic. Or maybe with the lockout, special teams didn't get enough practice time?

It would be exciting to keep seeing these run-backs, but as the season goes on I think teams will get much sharper.


----------



## gunshow86de

I had an awesome fantasy week;

Steeler D - 0 points
Dwayne Bowe - 1 point
Nate Kaeding (who likely would have been the highest scoring kicker in the league) - tears ACL, out for the year

To top it off, my backup QB (Ryan Fitzpatrick) throws 4 touchdowns while Phillip Rivers throws 2 picks.

EDIT: Oh good, ESPN recalculated the fantasy points. The Steelers netted -3 points.


----------



## holland1945

It kind of pissed me off that they moved the kick to the 35 yard line. Though I am impressed with the amount of 100+ yard kick returns this early in the season.


----------



## Demiurge

holland1945 said:


> It kind of pissed me off that they moved the kick to the 35 yard line. Though I am impressed with the amount of 100+ yard kick returns this early in the season.



It was encouraging to see a lot of teams decide to roll the dice and run the ball out, though it might not be successful next week. I'm sure that a lot of teams, expecting a lot of touchbacks, thought that they could get away with having some slower guys on their kickoff coverage teams (why wear-out your "gunners"- especially if they're a DB that's going to be out there on the ensuing series?). They'll know better now.


----------



## holland1945

I think there are ego's involved. Not saying there is a lack of talent. Plus there are some young guns out there trying to make a point. (Ted Ginn Jr and Eric weems) I know the coaches have jumped down a few throats for bringing the ball out. Even though they scored or picked up a ton of yards.


----------



## technomancer

Crap ANOTHER offensive line injury for the Steelers... Legursky is out


----------



## TRENCHLORD

technomancer said:


> Crap ANOTHER offensive line injury for the Steelers... Legursky is out


 
Thats all right, BIG BEN can take the hits without flinching, unlike my boy Cutler who flinches at a pin dropping. Can't blame him sometimes though and last week he was throwing strikes regaurdless of being scared shitless.

You all are lucky to have Rothy, he's one of my all time favorite true tuff guy quarterbacks.


----------



## technomancer

TRENCHLORD said:


> Thats all right, BIG BEN can take the hits without flinching, unlike my boy Cutler who flinches at a pin dropping. Can't blame him sometimes though and last week he was throwing strikes regaurdless of being scared shitless.
> 
> You all are lucky to have Rothy, he's one of my all time favorite true tuff guy quarterbacks.



If the Steelers could play two consistent halves in the same game they'd be dangerous


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Carson Palmer to the Raiders for their 2012 1st-round pick and a conditional 2013 1st-rounder.
The Raiders may actually be a contender and give the Chargers a run for their money in the AFC West now.

NFL.com news: Raiders acquire veteran QB Palmer from Bengals



As an aside, yesterday's game was the first time I've actually seen the Dolphins play this season, and wow, is that ever a bad team! Really, watching a football team has never been that painful before


----------



## AvantGuardian

JeffFromMtl said:


> Carson Palmer to the Raiders for their 2012 1st-round pick and a conditional 2013 1st-rounder.
> The Raiders may actually be a contender and give the Chargers a run for their money in the AFC West now.
> 
> NFL.com news: Raiders acquire veteran QB Palmer from Bengals
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, yesterday's game was the first time I've actually seen the Dolphins play this season, and wow, is that ever a bad team! Really, watching a football team has never been that painful before



Man, that's an awful lot to give up for a QB that is out of practice and hasn't really had much success as of late. I've liked Palmer since his USC days, but I'm definitely glad my Seahawks sidestepped this deal. Giving up potentially two first rounders is too much for that guy. I do wish him and the Raiders the best of luck though.


----------



## tacotiklah

I caught the final score of the Raiders game against the Chiefs. Can't believe they got shut out like that.


----------



## Guitarmiester

The Ravens/Jaguars game last night was horrible! I thought I was watching high school football.


----------



## technomancer

I think the Ravens brought their own refs with them


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Guitarmiester said:


> The Ravens/Jaguars game last night was horrible! I thought I was watching high school football.


 
Man your right. That game two weeks back was just a total slopfest.

I sure hope the steelers can come out on top tonight. I know Ray Lewis is the total baddass and all, but that little pre-game rant that he has always put on just pisses me off for some reason.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I caught the last couple minutes of every game yesterday. Really interested to see how the Eagles do against the Bears tonight, especially coming off their win over the Cowboys.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I hope Baltimore losses so Pittsburgh can sit on top of the AFC North again. It's going to be an interesting year for the division. 

Also, did anyone watch the Carolina-Tennessee game?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Bears are looking great again guys.

How can neither the coach nor quaterback scream/yell at everyone to "don't fucking go out of bounds" when you have the ball, 1st and 10, 7pt lead, and just over 2min left in the game?

Marion Barber, you are an idiot. But, the coach and quaterback are even bigger idiots for not helping manage you LOL.

Tebow looked great though. Everyone was saying he waited until the 4th quarter to show up, but actually his recievers dropped a few near perfect passes in the first half that would have shut everyone up about his early game ineffectiveness.

rock on christian soilder (huhuh, huhuh)


----------



## Guitarmiester

Did anyone catch the Giants/Cowboys game last weekend? I was so glad to see the Cowboys lose and that final last minute kick was awesome. The Giants called a timeout just before the kick, the kick was good, but didn't count. The second kick, which was down to, I believe, 1 second was blocked lol. 

It's always a good day when the Cowboys lose.


----------



## Grimbold

it was a really impressive game!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Guitarmiester said:


> It's always a good day when the Cowboys lose.


 
That deserves an AMEN, and I'm not even christian !!!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Lol I thought I'd have people trying to rip me a new one for that Cowboys comment.


----------



## AK DRAGON

I don't understand why the media is making such a big deal out of Tebow. Why do they act like he is God's gift to football? Nor do I understand why the networks are squabbling over him.


----------



## Grimbold

AK DRAGON said:


> I don't understand why the media is making such a big deal out of Tebow. Why do they act like he is God's gift to football? Nor do I understand why the networks are squabbling over him.


i don't really get it either

i think its mostly due to his mediocre throwing mechanics and his ability to rush more than he passes


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm really rooting for him to succeed over the long haul because I like that style offense.

Unfortunately for him and bronco fans, he just won't make it for that long putting his head down and trying to be a running back.

He is a big horse and all, but he lacks the physical attributes (mainly quickness) that it takes to run the ball at the NFL level without suffering.


----------



## Demiurge

Tebow is a good story and everything (love it when the football pundits have to eat crow), but I don't know how long it will last. Kind of like when teams started dicking-around with the Wildcat offense a couple years ago- sure, defenses had no idea what to do about it for a handful of games, but once defenses were able to establish contain and make the offense pass the ball (where the Wildcat was kind of covering-up a substandard passing game), it all fell apart quickly. I see the same thing happening here with Tebow. Establish an early lead, make Tebow pass the ball... mystery solved.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Having just moved to Colorado a couple months ago, all I hear and see is Tebow, Tebow, Tebow... The Broncos are doing pretty well. It's strange to come from the East coast and not be a big fan of the teams in this region. I definitely have to watch what I say if I catch any of the games at a bar lol. The Giants/Cowboys game was a perfect example. I wasn't sure how people would respond when I'm rooting on an East coast team, rather than the Cowboys or Broncos.


----------



## Grimbold

Demiurge said:


> Tebow is a good story and everything (love it when the football pundits have to eat crow), but I don't know how long it will last. Kind of like when teams started dicking-around with the Wildcat offense a couple years ago- sure, defenses had no idea what to do about it for a handful of games, but once defenses were able to establish contain and make the offense pass the ball (where the Wildcat was kind of covering-up a substandard passing game), it all fell apart quickly. I see the same thing happening here with Tebow. Establish an early lead, make Tebow pass the ball... mystery solved.


this
the game has evolved so much that players can adapt to new oftens faster than ever before


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Demiurge said:


> Tebow is a good story and everything (love it when the football pundits have to eat crow), but I don't know how long it will last. Kind of like when teams started dicking-around with the Wildcat offense a couple years ago- sure, defenses had no idea what to do about it for a handful of games, but once defenses were able to establish contain and make the offense pass the ball (where the Wildcat was kind of covering-up a substandard passing game), it all fell apart quickly. I see the same thing happening here with Tebow. Establish an early lead, make Tebow pass the ball... mystery solved.



also consider that the AFC West is so devastated with defensive line injuries that the option QB run is made possible simply because there are not enough good front 4 dl guys left!


----------



## Grimbold

I am SUPER pumped for cowboys-eagles tonight!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Grimbold said:


> I am SUPER pumped for cowboys-eagles tonight!


 
I usually like watching games involving either of these teams because it gives me someone to root against .
Since they both can't lose the same game, I'm hoping for a tie .


----------



## scherzo1928

...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^ Yelp, that was truely awsome, just like Willy Beamon on Any Given Sunday, only better.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Pretty pissed I missed the Cowboys/Eagles games! Xmas threw me off. I kept thinking the game was Sunday or Monday night, not Saturday, since Saturday's college games. I saw the score this morning through my USA Today app and wasn't surprised how it turned out. 

Was it a typical Eagles screw up?


----------



## Grimbold

and the eagles are out 
D:


----------



## Robby the Robot

Well boys it's playoff time. Predictions for the matchups this weekend anyone?


----------



## USMarine75

I predict it's not looking good for the Steelers...

No Mendenhall... No Clark... maybe no Roethlisberger?


----------



## Robby the Robot

I know that Mendenhall is out and Big Ben is questionable with that ankle injury, but what's up with Clark? Looks like the defense is going to have to step up and stop Tebow from running all across the field.


----------



## Demiurge

I know that the Steelers do not design specific schemes opponent-by-opponent, but how the hell does no one in the coaching staff tell the defense to not sell-out against the run in ultra-probable play-action situations?


----------



## Ralyks

Damn. Touché, Tebow.

Also, damn good game from my Giants! Bring it, Green Bay!


----------



## technomancer

All I can say about that game is it's a shame the Steelers weren't healthy


----------



## mikemueller2112

That was an awesome game (big Denver fan). There was a post over on the Broncos forums about some numbers which happened to contain 316 (threw for 316 yards etc). But I have discovered that Tim Tebow is actually the devil, read my blog entry for details on this profound discovery:

Tim Tebow « Muel Fuel 10k2353ex


----------



## Ralyks

My Giants are going to the Super Bowl!!!!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Ralyks said:


> My Giants are going to the Super Bowl!!!!


 
I for one am happy for you .

As a typicaly disgusted Bear fan I always have used the Giants as my surrogate team once the bears are out of it (usualy by week 12).

I'm just glad it didn't end up being a Harbough vs Harbough super bowl.
The press would've hounded that storyline into the ground.

I'm picking the Giants for a 34-31 victory over Pats.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Hoping to see Brady go 4/5. They're my team once the Browns are out of it (week 1 or so...).


----------



## Gamma362

I can't wait to see the Pats destroy the Giants. I hate the Giants with a passion, and hate Eli Manning even more so. Would have been nice to see a Pats/Niners superbowl though.


----------



## Ralyks

I agree with the 34 - 31 final score with the Giants. Maybe because I'm biased, but I think our team has finally clicked, and I see ring number 4 in our future, as well as either Eli getting his second MVP, or Cruuuuuuz or JPP getting the honor. Those 3, in my humble opinion, have carried the Giants this season (with help from Nicks, Jacobs, Manningham, Ballard, and Tynes).


----------



## Guitarmiester

The Giants win it! Patriots had me nervous once Brady was consistently moving the ball, but we got it together for the comeback. I'm still not sure what happened after the first quarter. The Giants started off strong, almost as if the game was going to be one-sided. Overall, it was a great game! Been a Giants fan since I was a kid, so that's who I was rooting for. Still, had a lot of respect for the Patriots, especially after they put the Broncos to shame a few weeks ago. 

How about that half-time show? That was absolutely dreadful! I'm pretty sure it's not 1984 anymore.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Yeah that halftime show sucked as ussual lol.
Actually I thought it was just a hair better than the black-eyed peas last year.
2yrs ago it was The Who IIRC correctly, so at least there was some steel stringage.

The game went just as I imagined it would minus a few points overall.
I would've been happy for either team's victory because I like the way the Pats have developed into a smurfy white-boy team with the big bruising tight ends to compliment.


----------



## Ralyks

GIANTS!!!!!!
Giants are Super Bowl Champions, Eli got his second MVP, and I won 3 out of 4 rounds on a pool. Best. Night. Ever.


----------



## ibanezlover

Congrats to the Giants! Way to go Eli for taking another ring away from Brady!


----------



## technomancer

mmmm the taste of Brady's salty tears, they sustain me


----------



## gunshow86de

It blows my mind that Eli has (and will likely retire with) more Super Bowl rings than Peyton.


----------



## flexkill

Saints Nation says........Fuck Rodger Goodell........That is all!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^ it was harsh, but i understand where he's coming from. can't have people intentionally hurting people, and coaches ignoring direct requests from the commish/lying through their teeth to him. He was asked to stop and didn't, Now there's all sorts of lawsuits just waiting to happen. I think football suspension may turn out be the least of some of these guys problems when its all said and done.


----------



## Demiurge

vbshredder said:


> ^^ it was harsh, but i understand where he's coming from. can't have people intentionally hurting people, and coaches ignoring direct requests from the commish/lying through their teeth to him. He was asked to stop and didn't, Now there's all sorts of lawsuits just waiting to happen. I think football suspension may turn out be the least of some of these guys problems when its all said and done.



It was also possibly one of worst times for the story to break. On one hand, there's the whole business with concussion awareness, where the risk of incidental concussions was troubling enough. Risk of intentionally-inflicted concussions just blows that away and unleashes hysteria... and Goodell never fails to strike when the emotional irons are hot.

On the other hand, it hasn't gone unnoticed that tighter officiating on defenses have benefited offenses greatly. Players on defense complain, but guess what- this scandal isn't going to help their cause.


----------



## pushpull7

Late to the party............

Sorry bout the saints (one of my least hated teams) but them is the breaks. If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.

-a "bounty" that is encouraged by the coaching staff.......oh wait "instigated" by the coaching staff is unacceptable.
-this has nothing to do with it being a rough sport, and has everything to do with integrity.
-the player are next....wait until THAT domino/set falls......

Now for the BS side...

-money. If money wasn't involved, nobody would care
-been going on for a while, I don't care what "other" teams say
-you are getting Parcels for a backup.......not too bad
-you should be more concerned about "franchising" Brees and him saying FU!

The NFL is a lie, like cake


----------



## flexkill

BREES IS SIGNED!!!!!

Whoo Hoo!!!!! SAAAAAAINTS!!!!!!!


----------



## USMarine75

^ Finally... I may be a Pats fan but I'm an even bigger college FB fan. I've been watching Brees since Purdue and it was F'd up that he went in the 2nd rd. Teams would rather have a 6'5 stiff with no awareness and no FB IQ than Brees?! So, I'm glad to see him getting his $$$. I'll bet the 'Phins are still kicking themselves for signing Daunte "Go Long" Culpepper instead of Brees. 

Anywho, I'm glad personally because I go to the practices every year and they're having the joint Saints-Pats practice again this year. It was AWESOME... last time I took some video and pics I'll have to post a few one of these days. Moss caught a 50+ yard bomb right in front of us (< 10 ft!!!), but I missed it because the camera-nazis made me put my camera away. Guess what?! Randy Go Long is _not_ a sneak play...


----------



## flexkill

Saints 1st and 2nd teams looked good tonight. I am very pleased. This team has a huge chip on it's shoulder...watch out!


----------



## flexkill

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!


Looks like that Nazi Goodell will be looking like the jackass that he is. Vilma looks as if he is going to win his appeal! The NFL is trying to make him an offer to drop his suite....what a fucking lying ass fuck shit!

http://www.blogandtackle.net/2012/08/06/espn-reports-settlement-talks-between-nfl-and-vilma-in-bountygate-suspension/


----------



## Ralyks

I get to go to Massachusetts while my Giants play tomorrow. Probably shouldn't wear my Super Bowl hat


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Bears are going to start decent and improve from there.
About 2/3-3/4 through the season, with a solid record in hand, Cutler will get hurt.
Bears fail again.
I hope I'm wrong, but.


----------



## Ralyks

Giants lost, but hey, David Carr did better than Sanchez and Tebow. Combined.


----------



## flexkill

Any of yall watching the Titans/Cards game? Yall see that dudes leg??? Look at own risk, it's nasty!

Titans Broke leg

Fucking nasty man!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Took a nap with the Saints up 18, no worries. Wake up just in time to see them blow the lead, then lose in overtime. What the fuck, WHAT THE TAPDANCING FUCK is up with my Saints?

Gotta go find a paper bag that wont mess up my 'fro.


----------

